# Towing Question



## Foxdale (Jun 4, 2007)

Been a member here for a few years, but this is my 1st question. This has been a very informative site for me. I currently have a 25rss and am looking at upgrading to a Sydney edition 31rqs. My current TV is a 09 F150 rated to tow 9600 lbs. The F150 is rated to tow the sydney, but 2000lbs more than the current outback is a concern. Is anyone else towing this with a 1/2 ton vehicle, and how well does it tow? Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There may be some but I would not recommend it. You may be able to modify the F150 to make it workable but I would think a new TV would be in order.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

you can do it, but you will be at the wall, won't have any margin for error if things go wrong, and not very happy with the towing experience. that's just the hard reality of it.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Foxdale said:


> Been a member here for a few years, but this is my 1st question. This has been a very informative site for me. I currently have a 25rss and am looking at upgrading to a Sydney edition 31rqs. My current TV is a 09 F150 rated to tow 9600 lbs. The F150 is rated to tow the sydney, but 2000lbs more than the current outback is a concern. Is anyone else towing this with a 1/2 ton vehicle, and how well does it tow? Thanks.


I tow my 29RLS Sydney weighing 8300# with my '09 F150 with MaxTow. It is rated to tow 11,300# and does an admirable job, even over the notorious Grapevine separating the LA basin from central California. Granted, I can only add 160# of stuff in the bed but I carry everything in the trailer except for the generator when I need it. I normally run about 58-60 mph on cruise and it runs up and down the hills without any fuss. Your tow rating tells me you have the 3.55 gears and that would cause me concern. The MaxTow adds more rear spring and a different steering ratio plus extra coolers to accomodate the extra loads too. I consider this option a requirement to for towing something this big.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Foxdale said:


> Been a member here for a few years, but this is my 1st question. This has been a very informative site for me. I currently have a 25rss and am looking at upgrading to a Sydney edition 31rqs. My current TV is a 09 F150 rated to tow 9600 lbs. The F150 is rated to tow the sydney, but 2000lbs more than the current outback is a concern. Is anyone else towing this with a 1/2 ton vehicle, and how well does it tow? Thanks.


 I towed our 31RQS with a number of Vehicles. Ford Expedition, Chevy 1500HD, Ford F-250 V-10, and most recently, a Ford F-350 V-8 Powerstroke. The Expedition and Silverado 1500HD were out matched and I had them before I got really involved in this site and properly understood weights.

I guess-timated weights from what you said you had for vehicle, dependant on a number of factors they (the weights) change a little bit. In one scenario your GCVWR (Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating) is 17,100.

17,100 (GCVWR) - 5,493( 09 F-150 4x4 supercab curb {empty} weight) = 11,607 - 7950 (31RQS empty weight)= 3657

11,607 - 7950 (31RQS empty weight)= 3657

With the truck and camper unloaded you are under the GCVWR. You will need to add the passengers and equipment to your truck and camper to get the accurate GCVWR.

That is one set of numbers.

Tow capacity is another set. The empty weight of a 31RQS is about 7,950. Full is over 9,600 dependant on the year you are looking at. The tow capacity of the model I used is 9,700.

(31RQS Specs Multi-year)

Tow capacity is usually calculated and reduced by the weight added to the truck above the driver and a full tank of gas.

The 2009 model F-150 I used as an example would tow the 31RQS. Weight would have to be carefully watched to avoid going over the tow capacity.

Other factors are the length and over all size of the 31RQS. The 31 has a huge sail area and a robust WDH with integral sway control is essential. The aftermarket bolt on Anti-Sway bars are useless for this length of camper. A long wheel base, and the proper tires for towing on the truck are also needed.

Provided all of these things are met, and you remain within the weight limits for the specific vehicle you have (see this Link) You probably will be okay. But it is not going to be a comfortable tow, and you will be against the weight celings for a few different scenarios.

Using the link provided plug the specific numbers in for the truck that you have and do some rough calculations.

I was not happy with the handling when matched up with a 2007 Chevy Silverado 1500HD 4x4 and I was lightly loaded.

There are those that do push the limits or exceed them. I choose not to.

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Having towed a 28RSDS with a F150, I wouldn't even reccomend that, much less something larger.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We have a 31RQS and once we have loaded it up, we have issues sometimes going up hills and we have the 3/4 ton Suburban with the 8.1L and 4.10 gears. I have never weighed it when full, but I know we have done a good job on getting maxed out!! I have driven the trailer from Michigan to Arizona and down to Mexico and up California coast and I think you really need the bigger TV. We also have the Reese WDH with sway control. Absolutely necessary. In fact, if I could ever afford the Hensley hitch, I would get it.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think it would be a good idea... Even if it was marginally within the specified tow rating, it would be real tough on the tv and your safety margin would be very small....


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

please see post from...

CamperAndy
egregg57
Nathan 
vdub

But on the bright side, getting the 31rqs is a great excuse to get a new TV. Like the others said, thats too much trailer for the truck and once you added yourself, gas, partner, kids, pets, anything in the bed you will be maxing out the limits of the truck and then it will be white knuckle driving with 0 margin for error. Its just not worth it.


----------



## cjsx5 (Jun 1, 2011)

This has been an interesting thread. I am considering buying a 2007 Outback 28RSDS and was concerned about the towing, since it would be about 1,500 lbs heavier (at least) than my current trailer. I have a 2500 Suburban with 4:10 AR, but would be pulling through the rockies on some trips (Yellowstone, Estes Park...). Do you think the 2500 Suburban would handle the 28RSDS easily? Thanks...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Foxdale said:


> Been a member here for a few years, but this is my 1st question. This has been a very informative site for me. I currently have a 25rss and am looking at upgrading to a Sydney edition 31rqs. My current TV is a 09 F150 rated to tow 9600 lbs. The F150 is rated to tow the sydney, but 2000lbs more than the current outback is a concern. Is anyone else towing this with a 1/2 ton vehicle, and how well does it tow? Thanks.


For a simple answer, with no calculations, etc., there may be someone out there towing a 31RQS with a 1/2 ton vehicle, but it won't tow well. I had a 27RSDS, and, in my opinion, that's the absolute limit for a 1/2 ton vehicle. In fact, it worked my truck (and me) so hard, that I traded up to a 2500 diesel, and I towed a 31RQS with that. 
Safety first!
Darlene


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

The closer you get to the maximum tow limits on any vehicle means a less enjoyable towing experience. If you only tow short distance to a local campground and live in a flat area you might get away with it. If you plan on towing this trailer alot going on lots of trips then a upgrade would be best.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Your first question has been answered very clearly, DON'T DO IT!

One of the first rules of towing safety is to have about a 1/3 weight buffer (read: if my rig can tow 9K#, then I should limit my towable weight to about 6K#).

Not many adhere to this major towing safety rule but I am not one to jump off a cliff because the first lemming did.

Best of luck with _your decision_.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

We had a 2008 30BHDS that we pulled with a 96 F350 7.5l and 4.10 gears. At times it gave the truck a work out, other times it pulled it like a breeze. The 2009 F150 while a nice truck, is not enough truck to pull that trailer. IMHO and I work for a Ford dealer!!!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi foxdale, i will let you know what I was up to last year... Pulled a 2011 260fl with a 2009 Silverado Crew Cab 1500 that is rated to tow 9600 lbs. the trailer was light enough, but then I did some other figuring. The GVWR of the silverado is 7000lbs, the most the truck can weigh when you weigh only the 4 tires of the truck.
Truck=5300 lbs
TT tongue weight=785
then propane tanks/battery/ anything else on the tongue: 100lbs
so now DW/Me and Jake the retriever: let's say 450lbs (big dog and big me little DW)

Now add that and take it off the 7000lbs= *365 lbs* left in the truck for our gas, groceries, firewood....

ok so all that other stuff now goes in the trailer, except the gas in the truck, and i will need to evenly, strategically load the trailer to not overload the truck...

So I looked at the FORD site and presume the GVWR of your truck around 7200lbs, truck is about 5596lbs, trailer tongue weight from keystone is about 830 lbs and add 100lbs for the propane/battery and that appears to leave you with around *674 lbs* for passengers, gas and stuff in your truck. So I would say not far off where I was last year. Don't know if you plan on filling the water before leaving home and depending on the fresh water tank location you could add 400lbs or so on the tongue.

I was not comfortable towing all the time but I was only going short distances. Let me tell you the getting there and home was nerve racking at times.
This spring I upgraded to a 2500hd and have pulled the trailer from storage home a few times and 1 weekend camping trip. I enjoy the drive now. Stability of the truck the increased power and bigger brakes all noticeable differences to me. This truck will last longer than the 1500 I had.

Not sure what the insurance company would say if I was in an accident and the truck was over the GVWR, I would probably be charged with something.

Well I hope this helps somewhat, if you do get the 150 it will pull that trailer no doubt, but will you like it? how long will that TRUCK last? (no I'm not putting down ford trucks, as I believe any vehicle used at its limit will have it's life shortened) Getting there and home makes or breaks the trip sometimes...

Pat.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

cjsx5 said:


> This has been an interesting thread. I am considering buying a 2007 Outback 28RSDS and was concerned about the towing, since it would be about 1,500 lbs heavier (at least) than my current trailer. I have a 2500 Suburban with 4:10 AR, but would be pulling through the rockies on some trips (Yellowstone, Estes Park...). Do you think the 2500 Suburban would handle the 28RSDS easily? Thanks...


we did a 10000 mile trip across some great ares including yellowstone. Yes I think u will be fine with a 2500. I would watch temps and take it easy. there are a couple of times where we had to stop in some of the national parks with steep inclines and let the engine cool down, but I think u would have to do that with most vehicles. Also going from Az into Ca there was a steep long incline that I saw vehicles overheating due to trying to do ninety while towing a big boat. Just take it easy and u will be fine.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The F-150 should be able to tow it, but not safely or reliably. On a windy day in the mountains, forget it. The 1/2-ton suspension, regardless of towing capacity, will not allow you to keep control in an emergency situation. Just my experienced opinion.

I'm sure glad I had my 2500HD Crew Cab when I pulled our 29BHS across SD, on I-90, last summer. It was very windy and required me to pay close attention to cruising along the Interstate. Near Kadoka, SD, we came upon a 1500 Suburban in the median that had rolled several times. A 30' TT was sitting nearby (that looked like a bomb had exploded) - clothes, toys, bicycles, and camping gear scattered everywhere. A very grim scene that hit close to home.

To me, the peace of mind is worth the extra expense.

Mike


----------

